# Uber navigation voice is cruel and unusual punishment



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

I often get booted from the app for rejecting 3 rides. When that happens all settings are reset. Because this happens so frequently, I end up using the default settings including uber navigation with the Hillary Clinton demonic voice. 

Of course I mute it. However, when I'm on a ride and get a ping, Uber unmutes the media and I'm again forced to endure this torture until I select "mute media" from drop down menu. The pax also suffers. 

I'm sure other drivers have been subjected to this punishment. Have you found a way to stop this barbarism?
Can we file a class action lawsuit for cruel and unusual punishment? 

Help!


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

4848 said:


> I often get booted from the app for rejecting 3 rides. When that happens all settings are reset. Because this happens so frequently, I end up using the default settings including uber navigation with the Hillary Clinton demonic voice.
> 
> Of course I mute it. However, when I'm on a ride and get a ping, Uber unmutes the media and I'm again forced to endure this torture until I select "mute media" from drop down menu. The pax also suffers.
> 
> ...


Its a shame you had to publicly embarrass yourself by asking this question.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Seaside_Slider said:


> Its a shame you had to publicly embarrass yourself by asking this question.


The only thing shameful here is your concern trolling.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

4848 said:


> I often get booted from the app for rejecting 3 rides. When that happens all settings are reset. Because this happens so frequently, I end up using the default settings including uber navigation with the Hillary Clinton demonic voice.
> 
> Of course I mute it. However, when I'm on a ride and get a ping, Uber unmutes the media and I'm again forced to endure this torture until I select "mute media" from drop down menu. The pax also suffers.
> 
> ...


Ubers navigation is a cruel waste of time
Time is money
Get waze and use it instead...
After you reject 2 go offline and restart it


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Plug in some earbuds. 

Problem solved. No sound.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

My phone is Bluetooth connected to my car. So I just turn the volume down to zero on the car.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Go into your settings and adjust text to speech, speech rate and pitch; you can adjust from a creepy low voice to a chipmunk voice. Screenshot:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Get waze and use it instead...


Many years ago when Waze was new my 4 kids were young but very tech savvy, on a family vacation driving to Florida (6 people 2 dogs ) I used Waze for the first time. What I didn't know was every time I got out of the car my one son thought it was funny to keep changing the voice settings. I was like WTF why does the voice keep changing? And of course the voices became more and more annoying.

Then after a rest stop, Waze started giving instructions in Spanish! "yeah dad, that's a known problem with Waze".
The last straw was When it started giving instruction in Russian! WTF THAT'S IT I'M DELETING THE EFFIN APP IT SUCKS!!! They couldn't contain themselves anymore, the whole car burst out laughing hysterically, they were all in on it! Jokes on Dad!.....kids.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Seamus said:


> They couldn't contain themselves anymore, the whole car burst out laughing hysterically, they were all in on it! Jokes on Dad!.....kids.


Write to the Supreme Court.
It should be legal to abort them for up to ten years AFTER they're born.

.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

4848 said:


> The only thing shameful here is your concern trolling.


L
O
S
E
R


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Many years ago when Waze was new my 4 kids were young but very tech savvy, on a family vacation driving to Florida (6 people 2 dogs ) I used Waze for the first time. What I didn't know was every time I got out of the car my one son thought it was funny to keep changing the voice settings. I was like WTF why does the voice keep changing? And of course the voices became more and more annoying.
> 
> Then after a rest stop, Waze started giving instructions in Spanish! "yeah dad, that's a known problem with Waze".
> The last straw was When it started giving instruction in Russian! WTF THAT'S IT I'M DELETING THE EFFIN APP IT SUCKS!!! They couldn't contain themselves anymore, the whole car burst out laughing hysterically, they were all in on it! Jokes on Dad!.....kids.


I change my wife’s on a random basis. I chuckle inside when she comes home telling me “Ahhnold” was giving her directions today!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Many years ago when Waze was new my 4 kids were young but very tech savvy, on a family vacation driving to Florida (6 people 2 dogs ) I used Waze for the first time. What I didn't know was every time I got out of the car my one son thought it was funny to keep changing the voice settings. I was like WTF why does the voice keep changing? And of course the voices became more and more annoying.
> 
> Then after a rest stop, Waze started giving instructions in Spanish! "yeah dad, that's a known problem with Waze".
> The last straw was When it started giving instruction in Russian! WTF THAT'S IT I'M DELETING THE EFFIN APP IT SUCKS!!! They couldn't contain themselves anymore, the whole car burst out laughing hysterically, they were all in on it! Jokes on Dad!.....kids.


 I was on vacation with the family when I 1st learned about Waze. My wife had been using it regularly, I had never used it. The 1st time it warned me of an "object in road ahead" it turned out to be a large executive sized office chair in the middle of 66. We moved around it, a car directly behind us hit it dead on and I think it went through the windshield. I'm a Wazer now.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The voice that is a default in most aps, the female American voice ...
Israel did an interesting study about thirty years ago. They were one of the first militaries to have females in high ranking positions in the armed forces. They wanted to know how a man would respond to an order from a woman. (They could define the difference back then, I guess). 
The results were surprising.
They found that a man will respond FASTER to a female command than a male one. The automatic response to a male on male order is the base testosterone instinct of "who the hell are you to give me orders?" I happens in a split second. It is automatic and we can't help it. In order for a male to take an order from male he has to know that they are superior. That takes a split second to determine.
When a female barks out an order, he does not hesitate that split second.

And, when military jet aircraft first started coming out with verbal commands to the pilot, they found that a command of 'PULL UP - PULL UP - PULL UP' or even more important 'EJECT - EJECT - EJECT' when given in a female voice is responded to just a split second faster. 
And that split second can make a difference of life or death to the pilot.
To this day the female, American voice is used in commercial and military aircraft.

And THAT'S the rest of the story.

From the time we're born we are taught to respond to moms voice and facial expressions, because if mom is not happy -- odds are you won't be either.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

As is the female Russian voice.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

4848 said:


> I often get booted from the app for rejecting 3 rides. When that happens all settings are reset. Because this happens so frequently, I end up using the default settings including uber navigation with the Hillary Clinton demonic voice.
> 
> Of course I mute it. However, when I'm on a ride and get a ping, Uber unmutes the media and I'm again forced to endure this torture until I select "mute media" from drop down menu. The pax also suffers.
> 
> ...


What kind of smartphone do you use? Android or Apple?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I have been trying to figure out how to shut this off on my iPhone13. I have it off in both navigation apps but it is still running in Lyft and Uber


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What kind of smartphone do you use? Android or Apple?





Atavar said:


> I have been trying to figure out how to shut this off on my iPhone13. I have it off in both navigation apps but it is still running in Lyft and Uber


I upvoted both your posts because use was the first to address the OP's question.

(My answer: I seriously doubt there is any way to defeat this annoyance. Perhaps a keyboard macro app that you could run to set the navigation back to what you want.)


----------

